# The Little Machine Shop



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

I just resurected a 7 x 14 Chineese lathe that someone had thrown away. It needed a control box and tool holder to get it working and a little research found Little Machine Shop .com. A phone call and my parts were on the way. These are real nice folks to deal with, friendly, courteous, helpful and very fast shipping. My first order was followed by another in just a few days and I will be ordering from them again in the future. Highly recomended, check them out:

http://littlemachineshop.com/produc...uct+Search


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Doug 

Clearly, you need to come to Cabin Fever next April in York, PA. they are always there with lots of stuff and good shop specials.


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Some of the stuff they sell is nice and some not. I purchased a kurt type vise that had problems with jaws. I would have had to pay shipping to get a replacement and they wouldn't guarantee against same problem on the replacement. I would buy from them again but would be very careful.


----------

